# seo consultant Singapore



## technology (Apr 30, 2010)

What is a Redirect in SEO?


----------



## PDXnative (Aug 5, 2008)

SEO = Search Engine Optimization. Increase a websites rankings in search engines. As for the redirect... got me.


----------



## ethan1066 (May 15, 2010)

a link that points to a page different than the actual text.....


----------

